# Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*

Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
Khosrowshahi made the comments during a CNBC interview at the WEF in Davos.


Adam Galica | CNBC
Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber.
Uber's CEO just said that the best way to get a good passenger rating on Uber is to give drivers big tips.

Speaking at the World Economic Forum in Davos, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi explained rider and driver ratings and why they're important during an interview with Andrew Ross Sorkin on CNBC's "Squawk Box."

Sorkin, in turn, joked about how he might be able to increase its own rating on the service.

"You should tip more," Khosrowshahi said. "I am a very aggressive tipper right now. I pick the highest tip every time. Somehow my rating is getting better. I'm not sure if it's aggressive tipping. Everybody, tip aggressively."

A good rating has its benefits, since you're more likely to get a driver with a high score, too.

"When you get a 4.8 or 4.9 rated driver, know that that driver has passed an array of background checks and has a history," Khosrowshahi said. "That's more information than you have if you hail a cab in New York City."

Khosrowshahi said he wants to introduce a higher level of service for riders with better ratings, too, aside from just offering nicer cars.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/23/ube...to-get-a-great-rating-on-uber--give-tips.html


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

JimS said:


> Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


They should offer option to give higher rating after receiving tips


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Does he not know that we have to rate riders before they leave a tip and that ratings can't be changed anymore. It seems like he doesn't understand how the service works.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You have to be a CEO to conclude this? I bet that all riders will also get a better rating if the rates were higher.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> "When you get a 4.8 or 4.9 rated driver, know that that driver has passed an array of background checks and has a history," Khosrowshahi said. "That's more information than you have if you hail a cab in New York City."


What a dumbass. I had a 5.0 rating for the first 2 weeks Ubering, and I didn't know my ass from my elbow in terms of navigating around the city.

Hey d-bag -- how about you stop this upfront pricing scam, drivers will be happier, customers get cheaper rates, and tips will be just a nice bonus.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

His hair is becoming gray and falling out faster than the president of United States. Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...8lQzMlOUNiZXJsaW5nZW5fbWlkLWFpcl9jb2xsaXNpb24

Uber is just a bad luck name.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

AND, he is the CEO? What an ignorant D-Bag!!!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*
> 
> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
> There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
> ...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Ie. The drivers don't get paid enough but we ain't giving them any more. Maybe if you did?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

That’s what she said.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> His hair is becoming gray and falling out faster than the president of United States. Lol


lol did you see the before and after for obamas first few years ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*Travis: *_"The tip is included in the fare."_

*Dara:* _"If you want a better rating and better service, give a big tip."_

Your choice...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol did you see the before and after for obamas first few years ?


Yep, that's who I was thinking about. Lol


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Someone said TIPS?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

JimS said:


> Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


Shhhhhh. Don't ruin it. Let the pax believe....












Skorpio said:


> Someone said TIPS?


you beat me by just seconds. lol


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

JimKE said:


> *Travis: *_"The tip is included in the fare."_
> 
> *Dara:* _"If you want a better rating and better service, give a big tip."_
> 
> Your choice...


Better yet...give s big tip BEFORE the ride starts and you'll get better service.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


Good point! Not even Ubers CEO understands the process. Unfortunately just the mention, Uber probably considers it as a driver pay increase!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

THE MAN! said:


> Good point! Not even Ubers CEO understands the process. Unfortunately just the mention, Uber probably considers it as a driver pay increase!


Uber is run by idiots. I did 3 lyft rides today (i almost never turn on the lyft app but uber was abysmally slow). How much you want to bet all 3 used to use uber and had a bad experience with an uber driver? Uber thinks we're fungible. Nothing could be further from the truth. One bad experience and they lose the revenue streams from that customer for years.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Uber is run by idiots. I did 3 lyft rides today (i almost never turn on the lyft app but uber was abysmally slow). How much you want to bet all 3 used to use uber and had a bad experience with an uber driver? Uber thinks we're fungible. Nothing could be further from the truth. One bad experience and they lose the revenue streams from that customer for years.


That's not really true once surge comes into play


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> That's not really true once surge comes into play


Huh? A non sequitor if I've ever seen one. Please elaborate.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Uber is run by idiots. I did 3 lyft rides today (i almost never turn on the lyft app but uber was abysmally slow). How much you want to bet all 3 used to use uber and had a bad experience with an uber driver? Uber thinks we're fungible. Nothing could be further from the truth. One bad experience and they lose the revenue streams from that customer for years.


Uber drivers are Lyft drivers and Lyft drivers are Uber drivers, same drivers working on two platforms.

For every driver that quit driving, a hundred more sign up to drive. The same goes for riders. The stream of revenue keeps on flowing like river.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Huh? A non sequitor if I've ever seen one. Please elaborate.


In other words once the price starts going up on one platform loyalty to either brand starts to diminish pretty quickly. This service is extremely price sensitive.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> Better yet...give s big tip BEFORE the ride starts and you'll get better service.


This is one of the best things you can do in life for the service provider and ultimately yourself. Class beyond class.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Putting a lot of spin on a product in order to be more appealing is basic business practice or flufferey. Chief Dara does not have all the variables in front of him to make a clear exhibit of how these wonderful changes will take place. He seems marginalized from deeper understanding of how the algorithms work.

Does Uber still have code programmers to make seamless changes after the shakeup and discentious activity from the past six months? I'm seeing more and more errors happening on the Uber Driver app than before.

*With so much clutter in the code in the Rider App, the rider has to hunt for the tip option at dropoff!*


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I certainly welcome 'aggressive tipping' 

I'm also very intrigued by how your rating may effect the algorithms determining what ride requests you receive.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

Uber, an app built by retarrds, used by retarrds to transport assholes to their final destination. The retarrded CEO doesn't even know how tipping works.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that question was a staged request by the CEO. That is probably all he can do for us with his voting rights.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber CEO encouraging riders to tip their drivers....

Good thing? 

Nope! 

In other words, they have absolutely no intention of improving driver pay, so they cover that up by hoping we get a few more tips here and there.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> His hair is becoming gray and falling out faster than the president of United States. Lol


Have you ever taken a logic i.q. test?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dara knows EXACTLY what he is doing. He wasn't about to explain to the world about how the driver has to rate before seeing if you tipped. Instead, he is continuing the charade of having people believe that tipping leads to higher ratings. He was throwing the drivers a bone!

I still want higher pay, caps on hiring, real support, and much more. All the same, I say Thank You Dara, for telling people to tip on international tv. I think that interview will do more for drivers than 179/180 days of change. (Day 1, adding tipping, was a great thing, the rest was bs in my book).


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*
> 
> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
> There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
> ...


They'd better tip in cash because if they were rude I might give them a lower rating. And since Uber doesn't allow me to change the rating afterwards they'll still be stuck with a lower rating.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

But they want us to have lower ratings to control us. That's why they hide the tipping option.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Does he not know that we have to rate riders before they leave a tip and that ratings can't be changes anymore. It seems like he doesn't understand how the service works.


Or maybe he's using the interview as a platform to look out for drivers. What Pax don't know is all that matters. In this case it's a win for drivers courtesy of every ratings neurotic PAX that sees the interview.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*
> 
> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
> There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
> ...


OMG.
He has the scarf.
ROFL.



Hannibalb said:


> They should offer option to give higher rating after receiving tips


Yes, more! MORE MORE!!
HIGHER RATINGS!!
1 Meelyon starz!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Or maybe he's using the interview as a platform to look out for drivers. What Pax don't know is all that matters. In this case it's a win for drivers courtesy of every ratings neurotic PAX that sees the interview.


your first avatar was the best


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice to see the CEO promoting tips on national tv.
Too bad he got it wrong by not saying cash tips.
180 Days of Change should have the Tip your Driver amount show up first before the rate your Driver screen.

Did he just say higher rated pax get paired with higer rated drivers?

"There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers."



Working4peanuts said:


> Uber is run by idiots. I did 3 lyft rides today (i almost never turn on the lyft app but uber was abysmally slow). How much you want to bet all 3 used to use uber and had a bad experience with an uber driver? Uber thinks we're fungible. Nothing could be further from the truth. One bad experience and they lose the revenue streams from that customer for years.


And then they'll be right back to Uber if they have a bad Lyft driver.

Little known fact. It's harder to pass the background check and become a Uber driver than a Lyft driver.

Lyft passengers in general use it because Lyft often gives free or half off rides to passengers for a certain time frame, say a week. Uber seems to surge more. So a lot of passengers just get accustom to using Lyft. But most drivers sign off Lyft when Uber starts surging anyways.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

cratter said:


> Little known fact. It's harder to pass the background check and become a Uber driver than a Lyft driver.


How do you figure? The states or major city in each market set the minimum requirements for passing background, typically. If they could onboard people without any background, they would.

Proof, please.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How do you figure? The states or major city in each market set the minimum requirements for passing background, typically. If they could onboard people without any background, they would.
> 
> Proof, please.


I have taken a lot of uber rides with a full time driver here named Steve.
He bought a used Ford Cmax and gave his son his hybrid Honda who was delivering pizzas.
He told me his son was going to start rideshare instead of delivering pizzas.
The next time I saw him he said Uber denied him but he was approved for Lyft (I didn't ask why...more recent accident or DUI? IDK).
Next time I saw him he said his son couldn't stay busy enough on Lyft and was looking to get back into delivering food.

Side Note: I've also given Lyft rides to people who told me they got kicked off Uber and were no longer allowed to take rides with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cratter said:


> Nice to see the CEO promoting tips on national tv.
> Too bad he got it wrong by not saying cash tips.
> 180 Days of Change should have the Tip your Driver amount show up first before the rate your Driver screen.
> 
> ...


180 days of Dreams

Aka . . .get them to hang around & waste Another 1/2 year.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Multiple online sources are indicating a change is brewing to reward higher rated drivers in some way. Finally, this may push good drivers to care about ratings and push bad drivers to quit.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> Someone said TIPS?


While we're on that subject shouldn't you theoretically have a police report for theft if they stole your tips?



REX HAVOC said:


> They'd better tip in cash because if they were rude I might give them a lower rating. And since Uber doesn't allow me to change the rating afterwards they'll still be stuck with a lower rating.


They supposedly do still allowed if you call the support number. I did it last night for an unruly Pax that refused to remove themselves from my vehicle until after I rated them gave them a five-star showed them called customer support 5 minutes later ask them to change the rider rating to a one-star and they claim they did. There however is no proof that they actually did change the riders rating


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*
> 
> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
> There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
> ...


Basically, things have gotten so bad for our drivers, we desperately need you to tip them. It will take some of the burden off of us when the economy begins to crack, as these drivers fall below the poverty line and can no longer afford to pay rent, buy groceries, etc.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Call me confused on this, but this sounds like a move to help drivers, hey **** it, I drive for money, if this dude encourages that with these pax, I am a fan. It seems it takes forever for anything to be seen after it is said or (become standard) / At least this starts that chain or snowball effect. In fact, I think this is the coolest thing Uber has ever said in the three years driving for peanuts. (or rather 2 and half years before the rate cuts)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JimS said:


> Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


CEO knows this, and he doesn't care -- he never mentions the pax should *tip in cash*. If tipping through-the-app is increased, Uber can skim their share.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe what he said will help..



Cableguynoe said:


> Uber CEO encouraging riders to tip their drivers....
> 
> Good thing?
> 
> ...


True


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If anyone thinks the pay will increase is crazy, you can't unFuq what has been done in that regard, and if they increase rates, other companies will come in just as cheap..might as well play the rating card.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> an unruly Pax that refused to remove themselves from my vehicle until after I rated them gave them a five-star showed them


Something like this, a rider refusing to get out, happened to me when I passed on a LV to LA ride after seeing the destination (I had just finished a long day/night 6 hours driving AFTER 8 hours work), rider refused to get out when I cancelled the ride "do not charge rider" - said I couldn't do that. I HAD TO take him. I laughed and told him to get out. Then he was going to get charged and wouldn't get out until I could *prove* he wouldn't be charged...

I of course explained everything to him but his entitled 21 y/o ass just wouldn't take "no" for an answer.

So I told him to hold on, got out and put his bag on the curb and then told him I was leaving and his bag was on the curb. He just stared at me and still wouldn't get out; then I tapped my dashcam to draw his attention to it and explained that I wasn't going to LA but to the nearest cop to have him physically removed from my property and I started driving away. "STOP STOP!!! I'll get out!"

Another happy ending.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Something like this, a rider refusing to get out, happened to me when I passed on a LV to LA ride after seeing the destination (I had just finished a long day/night 6 hours driving AFTER 8 hours work), rider refused to get out when I cancelled the ride "do not charge rider" - said I couldn't do that. I HAD TO take him. I laughed and told him to get out. Then he was going to get charged and wouldn't get out until I could *prove* he wouldn't be charged...
> 
> I of course explained everything to him but his entitled 21 y/o ass just wouldn't take "no" for an answer.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome way to get him removed from vehicle. Here's my issue.. I hear stories on this page of unruly pax where other drivers are telling the current driver to exit the vehicle... I will NEVER EXIT MY VEHICLE WHILE A PAX IS STILL INSIDE. Too much they could damage/steal (maybe would, maybe wouldn't) if I was not physically close enough to try and prevent. Or worst case if you left vehicle running (mine is button start so don't have to remove key to exit and remove that but I would still have to turn car off to fully prevent this. Maybe im just being overly paranoid/suspicious of random strangers in my car, but with everything going on in this world I do NOT trust ANYONE if I do not know them or at least build rapport with them, let alone some random angry pax..


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> Only... Driver can't see tip until after they are rated.


Give all pax 1* until you verify that they gave you a big tip and then submit a ticket to support to upgrade pax rating to 5* if they gave you a big tip.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Give all pax 1* until you verify that they gave you a big tip and then submit a ticket to support to upgrade pax rating to 5* if they gave you a big tip.


Only issue with this is spiteful pax also auto rating 1* because they saw you rate them or saw their rating drop


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Something like this, a rider refusing to get out, happened to me when I passed on a LV to LA ride after seeing the destination (I had just finished a long day/night 6 hours driving AFTER 8 hours work), rider refused to get out when I cancelled the ride "do not charge rider" - said I couldn't do that. I HAD TO take him. I laughed and told him to get out. Then he was going to get charged and wouldn't get out until I could *prove* he wouldn't be charged...
> 
> I of course explained everything to him but his entitled 21 y/o ass just wouldn't take "no" for an answer.
> 
> ...


I bet that's a common trip


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> Only issue with this is spiteful pax also auto rating 1* because they saw you rate them or saw their rating drop


catch 22


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Give all pax 1* until you verify that they gave you a big tip and then submit a ticket to support to upgrade pax rating to 5* if they gave you a big tip.


Crazy idea here....

Assume there will be no tip, and rate accordingly.

If you give 1 star to everyone who doesn't tip, then so be it.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Uber CEO just gave a big (obvious) clue on how to get a great rating on Uber*
> 
> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says the best way to get a better Uber rating is to leave a big tip.
> There are benefits to higher ratings: like better drivers and, soon, better service options.
> ...


Smart guy


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Kinda ironic I have been getting $5 cash tips on short rides this week.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Crazy idea here....
> 
> Assume there will be no tip, and rate accordingly.
> 
> If you give 1 star to everyone who doesn't tip, then so be it.


I drive BLACK & LUX - most of my pax tip (less than 10% don't tip) and I give all BLACK & LUX pax 5* because I usually get a tip. The only non-tippers I get are the random trips I p/u downtown


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> I bet that's a common trip


IDK, a year in and 3,000 combined rides, that's the only time I had one that long. Other folks may have seen more, but not I.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Everyone bashing our fearless leader for telling riders to tip aggressively, in that corner please. Thank you. This fire hose is ready to spray you now.

No, you in front, you don't get a bye because you were talking about the accuracy of the remark.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

This makes zero sense. You have to rate before the ride ends and risk retaliation of the rider not to mention lying passengers. If I could I would give most riders a 3 or below. I got deactivated twice by customers for being intoxicated from Uber yet I am an independent contractor. I am considering seeking legal counsel against the passenger for falsely accusing me of a crime. Not only that I am fed up with the obnoxious drunk loud groups of 3 people smashing in my car and not tipping. If they reinstate me I'm not even sure I want to drive for this company anymore. They treat their "independent contractors" like garbage. Can all the drunk loser passengers be deactivated when they need the service? Not only this I user Uber as a passenger too. I should probably act like a jerk in the car take short rides and make the drivers like miserable and not tip.



Uber's Guber said:


> CEO knows this, and he doesn't care -- he never mentions the pax should *tip in cash*. If tipping through-the-app is increased, Uber can skim their share.


Who knows Uber might be taking tips we never know about. Also Isn't it Uber who discouraged tipping to begin with? Now they say they want to change their business? What this amounts to is, they want to stop giving incentives to the drivers for actually working and make the customers who really can't afford the service to pay so they don't lose all the fund money they have received. This business very well may not exist in the near future. I can see another company overtaking them. Their is plenty of room in the space for a competitor and lyft is proving Uber is losing market share quick.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Dana: "Higher rated drivers get higher rated pax (i.e. better tippers)."

So finally, after years of denials, Uber admits what we all already knew: the rating system directly impacts our ability to earn.

Yet there's still no appeals process for the revenge raters.

This seems...problematic.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

We still don’t get tips in Australia. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Haha, so now they are pushing for tipping when they are stealing the tips on the app.

Dara needs to correct himself:

The best way to get a high rate is to leave a big CASH tip.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it's great he said that, but it tells me he's probably not going to last very long.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd be so game if the pax ratings actually meant something, like better options, etc. They would learn to stop being so entitled, because we have some kind of power of them. Like I barely ever take Uber as a pax, only when I'm Philly with my friends. I would make sure they behaved themselves after a night of drinking so I don't get screwed over getting a good Uber next time.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Below 4 stars an u should be executed by a tip jar


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Cash tip = 5 stars
Anything else 4 stars or less!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am convinced if the rates were raised to $5/mile, the drivers complaints would triple lol


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish Uber gave drivers the option to change pax ratings after the trip like Lyft does, that would help prompt riders to tip aggressively in Uber. I gave a Lyft rider 4* yesterday because she inadvertently scratched my seat when she was showing off something to someone in the back seat - but when I saw the $20 tip today, I updated her rating to 5*



Kodyhead said:


> I am convinced if the rates were raised to $5/mile, the complaints would triple lol


My Lux & BLACK pax never complain about the fares and most are paying over $5/mi


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> I drive BLACK & LUX - most of my pax tip (less than 10% don't tip) and I give all BLACK & LUX pax 5* because I usually get a tip. The only non-tippers I get are the random trips I p/u downtown


Just wondering if you have any tip sign in the vehicle. If you don't that's great that riders that go for the higher tier rides know to tip. 
I think every UberX driver should have a sign or you can't really complain about not getting tips. I know from experience 1 simple sign about gratuities being important to drivers makes a big differance.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

FrankLStanton said:


> Cash tip = 5 stars
> Anything else 4 stars or less!


Probably the best approach to ratings.



MoreTips said:


> Just wondering if you have any tip sign in the vehicle. If you don't that's great that riders that go for the higher tier rides know to tip.
> I think every UberX driver should have a sign or you can't really complain about not getting tips. I know from experience 1 simple sign about gratuities being important to drivers makes a big differance.


I don't have a tip sign in my car as it doesn't blend well with the Lux feel. However, I have the Apple Pay reader velcroed to the center console so that pax can just use their phone to tip me (I get 60% of my tips via Apple/Android pay). I used to also take tips on PayPal - but unless people give me cash or Apple pay then the tip really didn't happen. Yeah, it's great that Uber/Lyft/Fasten & RideAustin now offer in-app tipping - but if I had a $1 for every time a pax told a driver that they would tip in the app and didn't, I'd be a millionaire or likely a multi-millionaire. So cash or Apple pay tips -- otherwise, it didn't happen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My Lux & BLACK pax never complain about the fares and most are paying over $5/mi


 I meant the drivers complaints would triple


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

T- TO 
I- INSURE 
P- PROMPT SERVICE


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

well well Dara..the problem is that Uber has been jamming the entire thing into its drivers for a few years..not just the tip!


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Why doesn't he just send out an email to all Uber customers on file explaining the operation is "Under new management" and the whole "No tipping necessary" philosophy was a big misunderstanding, and in fact, tipping is vital for the operation of Uber and UberEats?

An email. Fixes it. Improve app functionality to make tipping easier, in line with Uber competitors. Problem solved. Then we can stop making excuses for these low lives who pretend they didn't know tipping was a thing, or it was too hard in the app.. Are we children, we need to demand this, no tipping culture was started at Uber and he needs to end it, with one ****ing email. Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> An email. Fixes it.


I think a series of emails once a month would be appropriate. The theme would be about being a better pax.

Month 1, tipping.
Month 2, don't keep driver waiting
Month 3, don't smell bad
Month 4, how our (flawed) ratings work
Etc.

Would do the entire service a world of good.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think a series of emails once a month would be appropriate. The theme would be about being a better pax.
> 
> Month 1, tipping.
> Month 2, don't keep driver waiting
> ...


YES! Make the talk show circuit rounds AFTER sending the mass emails, Dara. You are new "Management", fix it with a few simple emails and follow up with TV/Radio appearances. You know everyone in media would LOVE to talk to you bro!


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Does he not know that we have to rate riders before they leave a tip and that ratings can't be changed anymore. It seems like he doesn't understand how the service works.


He's a newbie.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> If anyone thinks the pay will increase is crazy, you can't unFuq what has been done in that regard, and if they increase rates, other companies will come in just as cheap..might as well play the rating card.


In my market, certain trips don't differ between Uber, Lyft and a cab. Sometimes the price is miniscule. What does change is how much we get paid. Obviously a cab keeps all its fare but Uber and Lyft have separated the contract from 75% of the fare is ours to a time and mileage formula.

People will pay the rates so long they're reasonable. In my market, the minimum fare for UberX normally is $8. The driver makes $3.75. If Uber charged the pax $5 and took $1.25, it's a win win. When the pax pays $15 and the driver gets $6, that's a rip-off. They have raised trip rates, they haven't been sharing with the driver since 2018 is the year of the investor.



Mista T said:


> Crazy idea here....
> 
> Assume there will be no tip, and rate accordingly.
> 
> If you give 1 star to everyone who doesn't tip, then so be it.


This.

I only rate a pax 5 starts if they act like they have manners.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

"When you get a 4.8 or 4.9 rated driver, know that that driver has passed an array of background checks and has a history," Khosrowshahi said.

thats a flat out lie & we dont even see if tipped until after rating unless cash

does the ceo not even know how the service works?

what a joke you cant even be serious right now

ratings are for children and meaningless a rider can open up a new account & a driver can take a class or just spend a few hundred giving friends rides have them rate high & eat the $100 vig to raise star rating AND....

no one rates on the ride for drivers short trip no cash tip 1*, cash tip 5*, everyone else 4 stars.. for riders they rate on gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, weather, traffic, shaven, unshaven, talk to much, dont talk at all, spouse is cheating, argument with spouse, overslept, construction, they didnt get a foot massage or bj included on their $2 2 mile trip

the entire system is a joke until rides actually charge & cover costs

jobs arent supposed to be games or have childish easy exploitable features



REX HAVOC said:


> They'd better tip in cash because if they were rude I might give them a lower rating. And since Uber doesn't allow me to change the rating afterwards they'll still be stuck with a lower rating.


under $10 gross no cash tip has been an auto 1 star & unmatch request for 2+ years



Jay Dean said:


> If anyone thinks the pay will increase is crazy, you can't unFuq what has been done in that regard, and if they increase rates, other companies will come in just as cheap..might as well play the rating card.


yeah so many billionaires out here willing to charge 41% of costs for years to swoop on in theres like 1500 on the planet & 1000 of em probably got $ in uber & lyft leaves 500 people on the planet that could pull it off for maybe a month


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Just wondering if you have any tip sign in the vehicle. If you don't that's great that riders that go for the higher tier rides know to tip.
> I think every UberX driver should have a sign or you can't really complain about not getting tips. I know from experience 1 simple sign about gratuities being important to drivers makes a big differance.


Let's see your sign and how you've got it in your car.

Thanks


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Every time I'm on the homepage, this thread's featured image of the CEO slides by, and each time I have the same thought: standup comedian Maz Jobrani should play him in an Uber skit!

"Vee are deriving oober"


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

THE MAN! said:


> Good point! Not even Ubers CEO understands the process. Unfortunately just the mention, Uber probably considers it as a driver pay increase!


Tipping is indeed considering tipping a driver pay increase . Ever since Uber allowded tipping the commission Uber takes is now 75 % on the short fares .


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

honestly i could careless if people don't tip. im still making money and i think that any driver that rates a pax low for not tipping is a prick.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

cash tips are the best. even better at the start of the ride


----------



## Pythonphile (Sep 23, 2017)

I think the whole pax rating thing is ridiculous, I mean, this isn't Lyft. The only one who can EVER see it, (besides Uber), is that PAX! I 5* everyone.

Pax have up to 30 days after the ride to leave you a tip. Where I drive, it's a lot of business people, in a hurry. They spend the whole ride on their phones and/or laptops, checking email and such. It's not uncommon for me to find a tip one or two days later, the longest being 7 days after the ride.

Highest rated pax being matched with highest rated drivers????? That's a revelation all right! Although I doubt it, it's nice to put out there. Maybe it'll scare some pax into NOT being total schwanzes.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Or do like most dirty PAX and just mention that you will tip on the app! Drivers nut in their pants over this and will give you 5 stars!

Then you leave em hanging like a gangsta!



Skorpio said:


> Someone said TIPS?


aww shit! I'd still hit it!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> honestly i could careless if people don't tip. im still making money and i think that any driver that rates a pax low for not tipping is a prick.


i think any rider who tips a server/bartender for 50 feet of plate/bottle pizza delivery at a 400-1000+% markup (90+% of people) but stiff the uber driver who delivered them miles at a 41% subsidy (70+% of em) deserve cement shoes & i never want to share air or let them in my vehicle again so I 1 star EVERY rider who doesn't cash tip who went less than 10 miles & have for YEARS, i also unmatch from them

im giving other drivers a heads up that you probably not going to profit off this rider(thief using uber to aide & abett in theft of services) so now its up to them to use their big boy brain & decide whether to ignore, if they use it they might succeed if not oh well i tried to warn them

the prick to me is those who 5 star those rides they tricked you, stole $ out of your pocket, depreciated your car, & you did nothing to warn a fellow driver.

guess thats why im in the 4% & 96% fail

different strokes i suppose, brutus was stealing fares from popeye in the 1950s tipping your cab driver has been a cultural norm for over 75 years no excuses not to, the riders know what they doing

guess im a prick oh well $40+ an hour prick or $4 an hour schmuck so many choices


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hannibalb said:


> They should offer option to give higher rating after receiving tips


Like Lyft.

Tipping first then Rating of driver.

24 hours Only. Not 30 days !


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The comment made by Dara is indicative of the problem many large companies have. That is, they do not know what the rank and file employees go through dealing with customers nor the procedures in place.

To remedy that I would require ALL board members to drive Uber X at least one day every quarter. Once they realize what we go through they can work to improve all aspects of the company especially relations between Uber and both the pax and drivers.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Living in snowflake times, low rates for pax may have actually started screwing with their self esteem, reducing their desirability to keep ordering uber on a whim in fear of dropping more, ever since I begun this website's crusade to down rate every cheap **** on Uber, their rating system has become utterly obsolete: it's the cheap, the assholes and the good/tippers.

I wonder if it had any impact on kids and adults who used to uber even to the bathroom, mayhap their request rates have gone down? Hard to test since they flooded the crap out of the driver pool but I am willing to bet it did do damage.

The other day I made a friend feel like he was less desirable as a person by joking about his uber pax rate compared to mine, he took it serious I saw it in his face, lol.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> The comment made by Dara is indicative of the problem many large companies have. That is, they do not know what the rank and file employees go through dealing with customers nor the procedures in place.
> 
> To remedy that I would require ALL board members to drive Uber X at least one day every quarter. Once they realize what we go through they can work to improve all aspects of the company especially relations between Uber and both the pax and drivers.


lmao they know its a Ponzi scam, like a billionaire gonna get in a car & accept a random ping for $2 when hes literally making 10,000$ a second in cash flow & could personally spend the same every day for decades & still be a millionaire, realize its organized crime bail out buy out to big to fail and use it to your advantage

no company could be so incompetent or clueluess its pure calculated evil


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> I wish Uber gave drivers the option to change pax ratings after the trip like Lyft does, that would help prompt riders to tip aggressively in Uber. I gave a Lyft rider 4* yesterday because she inadvertently scratched my seat when she was showing off something to someone in the back seat - but when I saw the $20 tip today, I updated her rating to 5*
> 
> My Lux & BLACK pax never complain about the fares and most are paying over $5/mi


You could've got $175 damage fee instead.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Problem is......we have to rate riders immediately after ride is over. If some pax is an asshole or pukes in my car, they get 1 star. Even if they tip me $100 on the app. Sorry Uber.....back to the drawing board........again.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

My tips have actually gone down since this announcement


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't know about everyone else's experience but I get a decent number of tips and ratings days after a ride/delivery it seems. I also do a decent amount of UberEats orders that people tip on, sometimes days later. I know Eats is terrible for most people but in my area it's pretty popular, restaurants are usually on time or I can just go to a McDonald's on a Monday night and run back and forth to people's houses. It seems not a lot of drivers accept them but usually I can do $15 to $20 an hour before tips and use almost no gas/miles. I hope they continue to encourage tipping. It works our reasonably well for me.


----------

